# Movers DUBAI



## Dubaistarz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Guys, hope you can help ? I'm finally getting out of my 3 bhk villa! But I've been quoted ridiculous amounts of money to move my furniture and white goods from Barsha to Mirdiff. Can anyone recommend a reputable and reasonably priced company.

Thanks


----------



## Dubaistarz (Jan 2, 2012)

Any body there ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dubaistarz said:


> Any body there ?


I used them the last time I moved. Very professional. Total Moving Dubai


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> I used them the last time I moved. Very professional. Total Moving Dubai


I second this reccommendation and have used them a few times, as have a number of friends. Not the cheapest, but they are properly insured and send a team of buys to fully pack and unpack. Worth every dirham.


----------



## mrob81 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I found a great guy for local moves after a stack of searching (I had a short move from the Palm to the Marina - not a whole lot of furniture). 

Very polite, good English, well priced, on time, and is careful with your furniture. Highly recommend him.

Ahmed: 050 674 1591


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah sure. Join a forum to "recommend" a service and then start spamming.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^ You talking to Dubaistarz or mrob81?
Dubaistarz joined in Jan 2012 so I doubt he joined to spam, but his perpetual mention of that mover in all CAPS no less, is suspect.

If you are talking about mrob81, that dude made one post, far from spam....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> ^ You talking to Dubaistarz or mrob81?
> Dubaistarz joined in Jan 2012 so I doubt he joined to spam, but his perpetual mention of that mover in all CAPS no less, is suspect.
> 
> If you are talking about mrob81, that dude made one post, far from spam....


I am getting old and small details like forum joining dates slip by  still, find it very suspect that someone is being so passionate about a mover


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

We recently used eMovers - couldn't fault them. Fast, efficient and good on price.


----------



## joeypctan (Nov 12, 2012)

*Cheap movers*

I bought some second hand furniture with sofa, tv console, bar chairs and bed around Dubai Marina. Is there any recommended cheap movers as i dont need to dismantle the furniture, i think a rather simple mover will do. Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You probably need a "man with a van". Maybe check dubizzle? Dubizzle.com


----------



## joeypctan (Nov 12, 2012)

*Great mover*

I used TMS today, other than being 40mins late I am very satisfied with their service and good pricing. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Any other company people have used? I want to get quotes from 2 or 3 companies. I have one from TMS but emovers are not available for the date I want.


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

U contact the one which i had used.Check my previous post


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MFC (Modern Freight) has started a moving division. Their number is 04 881 9600. I am not sure of their pricing in terms of competitiveness but if it's a fairly new service, it may be reasonable to get a footing in the market. Could be worth a call?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> MFC (Modern Freight) has started a moving division. Their number is 04 881 9600. I am not sure of their pricing in terms of competitiveness but if it's a fairly new service, it may be reasonable to get a footing in the market. Could be worth a call?


Thanks Bedougirl. We decided to go with TMS as we were quite happy with their service the last time, and felt that even if they were expensive by a few hundred Dhs it is worth it if it means no hassle for us.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Thanks Bedougirl. We decided to go with TMS as we were quite happy with their service the last time, and felt that even if they were expensive by a few hundred Dhs it is worth it if it means no hassle for us.


I totally get that! Good luck with the move.


----------

